# [ hatsuunjindo ]



## enso (Jun 30, 2003)

*[ hatsuunjindo ] project:* http://hatsuunjindo.planetaclix.pt

The [hatsuunjindo] project is dedicated to shotokan karate do. It's aim is to allow the exchange of information between people interested on the subject.

The project has not been updated as frequently as we would like. We haven't got the time it takes to make all the updates we think should be done, but... it's a work in progress.
Besides that we also changed isp!...

If you think you can help, your help would be mutch apreciated.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 30, 2003)

Good luck!


----------

